# King of 9mms



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm not a fan of semi-automatic pistols. Other than 22s they have very little use as field guns. I have owned hundreds of them and
end up trading them off. One rule I have for my "keepers"in the gun rack is that they must be accurate, or they go down the road.
I got this FN Browning Hi-Power Comp. a while ago. It was NIB, I got it at a gun auction in Ohio. I got it right, didn't want to fire it
and make it Used. I have owned many HPs, they are quality pistols, the ones made in Belgian. My brother pestered me until we
shot it. Glad he did. Gun shoots like a target pistol, which it is. Has the extended barrel and adjustable target sights. This model
was limited production and was not marketed in U.S. It is one of the few auto pistols that is a keeper. When guys see it shot they
start laying $100 bills on my truck hood, nobody has put a big enough stack there yet!


----------

